# Juwel Lido 120 "flow"



## linkinruss (4 Jan 2013)

Hi guys,

Firstly, thanks for all the information provided to members on this site! It's been a pleasure reading all the tutorials and solutions to many of the problems us beginners have when starting up a tank.

I just wanted to get yours eyes on my flow in my Juwel Lido 120L tank.
I still have the stock filter installed (and have no plans to remove) which has a - supposed - flow of 600l/p
I've pointed the nozzle to the back of the tank to distribute the flow around the back to the left wall.

In that left wall I have my external Eheim Ecco Pro 200 running with the outflow nozzle pointing towards the front of the tank - I've wanted to get a spray bar but Eheim have said that it isn't advisable to run a spray bar with the Ecco range. That supposedly chucks out 600l/p too.

So, right now I have a total of 1,200l/p.

I've got on order a Hydor Koralia 900 nano powerhead but I'm wondering where I should place this.
I'm getting so BBA Algea on my Valls in the right hand side of the tank - I'm guessing the flow is not quite reaching this area even though the drop checker is a nice lime-green.

I've thought about placing the Hydor on on the left side wall towards the front point down towards the gravel.

Picture attached!

Is this ok?

Other tank details:
- Standard Juwel T5 lighting total 48watts
- EI dosing alternate days. Macro 25ML x 3 days // Micro 25ML x 3 days


----------



## Alastair (4 Jan 2013)

Hi, if the outlet on the internal is one of the angled outlets, cut off the angled part so that its a straight outlet that points directly across the back blowing the flow left which will hit the left side and come around the front then place the Ecco front left and down slightly so that pushes flow across the front and to the right. I did something similar to my friends lido and it helped alot. Flow on the front right in these tanks is always minimal but that should work how I said then if not get the hydor 900 and place in the tank to see of that helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linkinruss (5 Jan 2013)

Thanks Alastair for the advice.  
Don't think I'll cut tye nozzle of the internal just yet as I want to see what the Hydor brings to the table. 

I just wanted to know if placing the Hydor on the front left wall facing down towards the gravel will help get floor to the right hand side. 

I'm also concerned with getting flow into the middle area of the tank.


----------

